# Exo Terra doors



## PygoShlee (May 1, 2010)

Hey all.

I moved my Panther chameleon yesterday into a 2ft x 14" x 14" Exo Terra (glass one, was previously in a flexarium slightly smaller) and noticed today the temperature is pretty silly. 

I've got a load of mesh spare from the old flexarium, does anyone know how I could go about removing a door from the Exo Terra? Or even both of them. I'd like to try replace them with mesh for ventilation, and to cool it down. 

Cheers

Ash


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

best off going back to a flexi or a reptibreeze mesh cage matey , if the temps are getting to high. 
have you a thermostat ?


----------



## PygoShlee (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, just funds are running a bit tight at the moment, and didnt realise I had this viv so set it up for him. 

Havent got a thermostat, only got light timers which I might set in half hour intervals. 

Cheers


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

No worries , i got my yemen in a xl mesh repti breeze , with a dimmer stat on bulb , the bulb is hardly on this weather


----------



## PygoShlee (May 1, 2010)

Its cool now, have sorted it. Basically just ripped off both the doors, and used my last flexarium's mesh to cover the front. 

Will do the job nicely for now, until I get to buidling his adult viv 

Cheers!


----------

